# Coffee County



## jonday (Nov 14, 2008)

Anybody see much around Coffee County? Saw 2 does at 7:45 this morning.


----------



## kornbread (Nov 15, 2008)

been moving good for the last few days around axson


----------



## alvishere (Nov 23, 2008)

I got invited to a last minute hunting trip 11-24 and 25 of Nov.j
What kind of Rut activity has been going on?


----------

